# Putting in a gate



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey guys,

Looking to put in a fence. Not very familiar with the process & wanted to get opinions on what to look out for?

Suggestions on how to make sure it's sturdy, of good quality for the dogs?


----------



## CLIPSbarondavis (Oct 18, 2010)

As long as you put it in properly, any fence should be good. I'd say atleast 4 feet in height and when putting the fence in the ground always reinforce the base with Quikrete (fast setting concrete). 

I don't know a lot about fences/gates, but I know quikrete is a must!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

10ft high privacy for these kids, if your able do it the higher the better, pits are natural athletes and can scale 6ft no problem, lol shoot my American bulldog makes a 6 foot privacy look like a joke.... just saying lol


----------



## CLIPSbarondavis (Oct 18, 2010)

I would love to see that!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we just re did our fence and gate this summer , make sure you dig a good size hole where the posts go and cement is a must. i agree the higher the better , our small apbt could jump the 6ft fence in one bound lol pretty agile. I think redog posted this cool thing I want for our fence now its like a roll bar at the top of it keeps them from jumping over ,cant remember where he posted it though.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

CLIPSbarondavis said:


> I would love to see that!


Ya it pretty amazing! she only does it if I'm on the other side as she wants to get to me, then there was the time a possum was on the fence and she jumped up grabbed the top of the fence held herself up by her front paws and bit it over and over while I'm like on the other end of her trying to pull her down by her back legs funniest thing ever, I didn't care as much about the possum as I did her going over the other side!!!! (stupid thing didn't figure out now was not the time to play dead lol) :hammer:

And I have no doubt in my mind my 6 month old Cheza could leap the fence like it was nothing, if your gonna have a short fence you better have a FAT DOG that's all i got to say lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Aireal said:


> Ya it pretty amazing! she only does it if I'm on the other side as she wants to get to me, then there was the time a possum was on the fence and she jumped up grabbed the top of the fence held herself up by her front paws and bit it over and over while I'm like on the other end of her trying to pull her down by her back legs funniest thing ever, I didn't care as much about the possum as I did her going over the other side!!!! (stupid thing didn't figure out now was not the time to play dead lol) :hammer:
> 
> And I have no doubt in my mind my 6 month old Cheza could leap the fence like it was nothing, if your gonna have a short fence you better have a FAT DOG that's all i got to say lol


LMAO - thanks for the tips. LoL wow:rofl:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> LMAO - thanks for the tips. LoL wow:rofl:


lol best part it was like 2am and i'm outside yellin at her to get her a$$ down and back in the house, my otherdog was barking and growling trying to "push" the fence down, we where so loud i don't have a clue how the cops weren't called on me lol i LOVE my lucy you have no idea!!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Aireal said:


> lol best part it was like 2am and i'm outside yellin at her to get her a$$ down and back in the house, my otherdog was barking and growling trying to "push" the fence down, we where so loud i don't have a clue how the cops weren't called on me lol i LOVE my lucy you have no idea!!!!


Oh wow, that sucks - darn possums causing trouble. I can imagine, I would be worried about cars flying down the street. 

Moments like that are a pain in the rear during so, but afterward once all's well are always funny as heck 

Lex I wouldn't be so worried about hopping the fence... Lily is another story, she can already jump herself up on the sofa & she's only 3 months... When she gets a good running start she can almost make our bed. First time I caught her on the couch was when she'd already made it & I was in the rr. I came out & she's staring at me like LOOK WHAT I CAN DO... :roll:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Oh wow, that sucks - darn possums causing trouble. I can imagine, I would be worried about cars flying down the street.
> 
> Moments like that are a pain in the rear during so, but afterward once all's well are always funny as heck
> 
> Lex I wouldn't be so worried about hopping the fence... Lily is another story, she can already jump herself up on the sofa & she's only 3 months... When she gets a good running start she can almost make our bed. First time I caught her on the couch was when she'd already made it & I was in the rr. I came out & she's staring at me like LOOK WHAT I CAN DO... :roll:


darlin if you ever meet lucy you wouldn't think she would do it either! she is a lazy ol cuddle bug with that thick am bulldog body no pit by any means but if she want something well then i guess she figures there is a pretty easy way to get it rofl and cheza like i said that dog is more cat than mutt her fav thing is to jump from behind onto the back out the couch and walk along the top with the kitties she is all "what if they can do it SO CAN I"


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I would put A pole every 4'.folks just run them 8' on center,nail panels and forget about it.
I always screw the panels,3" screws,toe'd in.
when you do the gate,theirs A framing kit for amatuers.it makes it more solid and square.when you do the gate,decide the width according to your lawn mower and whether,if you've not got A riding lawn mower,will you be getting one.
when you do the gate,and free standing corners use 6x6's.
when your setting the poles,the cross rails that the fincing boards are nailed to are about 65" off the ground.so when you set the poles set them to 68".an 8' pole is 96",so when you leave 68" out you have 28" in the ground.
when you do the holes you should use A 60# bag of sakrete.they have 40# bags also,get the 60#. mix it in a wheelbarrow,kind of stiff.when you drop it into the hole juke it with A stick to settle voids and air pockets.
if your not going to do it for A few weeks I may have my vehicle and would come help.that way you and your husband can get A contractor grade job.and by not having to pay me you could do the poles on 4' and the 6x6's upgrade.
I'm right in the jesen beach area.


----------

